# CENTRO NUCLEAR DE HUARANGAL



## miguel16 (Mar 10, 2006)

mm si habia escuchado d nuestro unico reactor nuclear, me parece q fue donado al peru? alguien q confirme eso..

y si, es solo d experimentos, nada d energia. En realidad hacer energia nuclear es mas economico(mas para un pais como el nuestro con uranio), pero lidiar con sus desechos es algo dificil..


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

miguel16 said:


> mm si habia escuchado d nuestro unico reactor nuclear, me parece q fue donado al peru? alguien q confirme eso..
> 
> y si, es solo d experimentos, nada d energia. En realidad hacer energia nuclear es mas economico(mas para un pais como el nuestro con uranio), pero lidiar con sus desechos es algo dificil..


Hasta donde yo sé, la tecnología para construirlo fue suministrada por el gobierno argentino, y esto en agradecimiento por el apoyo peruano brindado durante la guerra de las malvinas. Justamente para sellar este convenio llegó a Lima el presidente argentino Alfonsín, quien fuera recibido por su homólogo Fernando Belaunde. A la noche, y en plena reunión en palacio, los terroristas se derribaron varias torres que dejaron a toda Lima a oscuras.. recuerdos de mi chiquititud.


----------



## miguel16 (Mar 10, 2006)

JT 69 said:


> Hasta donde yo sé, la tecnología para construirlo fue suministrada por el gobierno argentino, y esto en agradecimiento por el apoyo peruano brindado durante la guerra de las malvinas. Justamente para sellar este convenio llegó a Lima el presidente argentino Alfonsín, quien fuera recibido por su homólogo Fernando Belaunde. A la noche, y en plena reunión en palacio, los terroristas se derribaron varias torres que dejaron a toda Lima a oscuras.. recuerdos de mi chiquititud.


ohh algo asi me habian comentado en el colegio mis profesores... jeje 

gracias x los detalles.


----------

